# High waisted underwear



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok I am obsessed with everything high waisted. I have always gravitated towards more vintage lingerie and classic looks. But for some reason, I seem to be reading that this is not a favorite from the men. 

So here it is... men, do you like high waisted underwear? Does it depend on the kind? Do you think High waisted is synonymous with old?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

IMO ... no, no, yes.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ugh, just no. High wasted underwear reminds me of what my grandmother probably wore and there's nothing attractive about it. I also can't stand high wasted jeans, shorts etc, so...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I know that I am female but I love the 1940's era of fashion, and that included women wearing high waisted clothes and they looked so very feminine yet modest, unlike most women today.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> So here it is... men, do you like high waisted underwear? Does it depend on the kind? Do you think High waisted is synonymous with old?


I don’t like the ring it leaves around my belly. 

j/k

I really like the vintage look. Even like the comfortable every day look. It’s all good to me.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

No. Low on the hips or bare, thank you. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Apparently you men have never seen hi-cut (leg), high-waist panties ... I assure you that no one's grandma ever wore them.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I know you aren't asking me but as a female I can't stand wearing them. My partners ( throughout my life) would not have been into them.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Red Sonja said:


> Apparently you men have never seen hi-cut (leg), high-waist panties ... I assure you that no one's grandma ever wore them.


I just spent way too long looking at lingerie. If I can't see the bellybutton, it looks ridiculous to me and like granny panties. Honestly, high leg cuts (whether high waisted or not) is equally as unattractive to me.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I really like what ever a girl is comfortable in. I hate trendy clothes and my wife has never been trendy. When we meet and most of our marriage she was 5’2” and 105 lbs. She could pull any look off. She would get things from VS and was stunning in it. She was just as beautiful in cotton which is what she wore most of the time because it was comfortable for her. It was almost all mid or bikini 
waisted.


----------



## 335289 (Nov 28, 2018)

To be honest, my preference is a skirt and no underwear at all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Imo you have to have a near perfect body to look good in thongs and low cut underwear. High waisted to me is very figure flattering, especially if you have big hips and a small waist.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Wear what is comfortable...

It does the job well when unseen... doesn't stay on for long when seen!

Or so I'm told...


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

@Girl_power, If you are looking for a guy response, IDK that you posted up some cute models wearing them, it is just a no for me. I suspect these are for muffin top figures, but even on hot women, they just look like they are hiding something. Just look odd to me. 
No thanks!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> @Girl_power, If you are looking for a guy response, IDK that you posted up some cute models wearing them, it is just a no for me. I suspect these are for muffin top figures, but even on hot women, they just look like they are hiding something. Just look odd to me.
> No thanks!


What’s your favorite type of underwear on a middle aged average women?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

The purpose of high waisted underwear is to show off your butt. They bring the seem of the underwear up well above your hips which makes your butt look bigger. It works rather well. I bet a lot of the guys who say they don't like them have admired the backside of some girl wearing them.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> What’s your favorite type of underwear on a middle aged average women?


Just my opinion, but I don't think a body type or age restricts a woman from wearing nice sexy threads. I like lacey type undies. Vic secret always seemed to get it right for both comfort and appeal. I certainly didn't mind shopping in there with my ex either. 
My first ex rarely wore any so I guess there is the cheapest option.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Enigma32 said:


> The purpose of high waisted underwear is to show off your butt. They bring the seem of the underwear up well above your hips which makes your butt look bigger. It works rather well. I bet a lot of the guys who say they don't like them have admired the backside of some girl wearing them.


Always amazed that some women will spend days and days trying to find clothes to make their ass look good, but won't spend 5min on that stair master or do squats. At least from where I am geo located, I don't think many women around here need anything to make their ass look bigger. I think this is spanks country.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> Always amazed that some women will spend days and days trying to find clothes to make their ass look good, but won't spend 5min on that stair master or do squats. At least from where I am geo located, I don't think many women around here need anything to make their ass look bigger. I think this is spanks country.


It works even for ladies who use the stairmaster. I used to help train ladies in the gym and even women in fantastic shape swear by it. In fact, it seems to help thinner ladies with narrow hips the most.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

First thing that came to mind when looking at those, was that the proportion of coverage was out.

You've got breasts clad as per normal (), but then this mASSive area covered up which when looking at it doesn't really 'add' to the overall look.

Less is more... To a degree.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> Always amazed that some women will spend days and days trying to find clothes to make their ass look good, but won't spend 5min on that stair master or do squats. At least from where I am geo located, I don't think many women around here need anything to make their ass look bigger. I think this is spanks country.


I also think men don’t understand how different body types look good and bad with different styles of clothes. They see a cute outfit and they think, why can’t my partner where this. When In fact, it would look terrible on our figure. Not all underwear styles look good on all figures.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Here is an example because I have her body type. (Minus the huge boobs). This is Sophia Loren, drop dead gorgeous women. She has large hips and small waist. Imo she doesn’t look good with low cut underwear because it makes her large hips look bigger, and really accentuates her belly fat. Then there is a pic of her in a high waisted outfit that flatters her gorgeous figure.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Pear shape or hourglass shape doesn’t look good In low cut jeans and underwear. Unless of course they have no fat on their belly.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Can I just ask, why are you exploring how you look in underwear? I totally understand wearing what your partner thinks is attractive... but if is not a particular partner's preference you are going by... Why are you worrying about how you look in underwear? The high waisted versus low waisted-----I know everyone's belly isn't perfect, mine isn't, but A. why would a guy be scoping you out so much in your underwear you'd need to cover a perceived imperfection and B. isn't he going to see you naked anyway?


----------



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

I was looking at la perla to see what high waisted was available. Mostly for form fitting clothes. And I came across:










face mask, $160. I guess you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Truth is, unless a woman has an above average body, they don't look the way a lot of men want them to look no matter what underwear they do or don't wear. Don't bust your ass. Wear what you want. If you showed them hip huggers on someone even 25 pounds over the weight of a magazine model, they wouldn't think they looked good anyway. They'd be whining they need to lose weight and work out, and that's not the guy you want anyway. Most women don't have flat tummies and perfect butts and that's what it takes to look good in skimpy panties.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Here is an example because I have her body type. (Minus the huge boobs). This is Sophia Loren, drop dead gorgeous women. She has large hips and small waist. Imo she doesn’t look good with low cut underwear because it makes her large hips look bigger, and really accentuates her belly fat. Then there is a pic of her in a high waisted outfit that flatters her gorgeous figure.


Ah, but BACK THEN (looks like early 60s), Sophia Loren, looking like that in low cut panties, was considered absolutely IDEAL by many men (probably even the majority), and they would have seen absolutely nothing wrong with the way she looked in that picture. Times, fashions and standards change (with influence from the media and entertainment industries). But, I would argue that even today, there are a lot of men who prefer a "well upholstered" hourglass figure, and would love to have a women looking like that and wouldn't care that her "belly fat" spilled over a bit. 

Actually, sometimes I think we women have a different idea of what looks "sexy", and maybe hold ourselves to a different standard than the man in our life. Do and wear what you like and what makes you feel confident, of course - but make some allowances sometimes for what the man in your life might like to see you in.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Again, I just don't like those hiked up pannies. They look fake, look like they are hiding something, and they are! Sophia looks just fine in normal pannies. Yes, she is thicker, but she is not hiding a damn thing! The reality I have learned many times is women are masters of deceit. Hide that body until the last quarter, then blame those men for leaving. Yeah, how about being honest?????? This is exactly why I only fell for women in the morning, in their PJs, no makeup, and looking homely. Get over it ladies! You might score for a night, but you won't keep em if you are faking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I may not be your target audience, but I would not consider that to be ‘belly fat’ ...plus there’s other versions of this image where Ms Loren’s midsection looks even trimmer... anyway, just wear what you want. Are you back with your guy or dating?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Those Sophia Loren photos look like they are from different decades. She is older in the bikini photo. BTW, that doesn't count as belly fat. I doubt a single man on this forum would kick her out of bed if she was wearing granny panties.

Shall we talk about the sexiness of men's undies?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm good with them.😉🤠


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't imagine dealing with the bulk of that much underwear.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I got nothing. Just wear em sexy either way.

Sans panties is best, in a skirt, worn for me.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Livvie said:


> I can't imagine dealing with the bulk of that much underwear.


Too funny.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

My wife has a pear shaped body and I have seen her in many styles of underwear. Her preference is for the classic underwear look. I personally don't like anything that covers the belly button, it just does not look good. I have also found that my wife does not look good in french cut underwear (high on the hip), like the high cut briefs and g-string in this image. Boy shorts also don't look good on her. The undies that most flatter her body are bikini cut (based on image). Once in a while I can get her to wear something with less material for me (See tanga or thong on image). 
Women should wear what they are comfortable in. Possibly with some consideration on what best flatters their shape.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a bikini person, myself. I've never understood thongs. 😣


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't tell the difference between a g-string and a thong. They both look uncomfortable.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

High waisted = Great Grandma panties. I like to see the belly button.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I can’t wear high waisted underwear. They would stick way over the top of my jeans or shorts. Maybe in a dress but they seem more like spanx. Like you’re trying really hard to hold all the fat in.

I wear thongs when I don’t want panty lines. Which is the majority of the time. The rest of the time I wear the cheeky things like in the above pic or boy shorts when I’m just hanging out. I feel that just like high waisted jeans, you need a hell of an ass to pull off this high waisted underwear look. Whereas boy shorts or cheekies just make your ass say BAM ! HERE I AM. Thongs aren’t comfy at all but I can’t stand a panty line. G- strings are gross hygienically. They have an extremely thin string instead of a patch of cloth. It rides all the way up your ass. But very similar to thongs.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

IMO, it all _Depends_.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I think thongs always look terrible.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> IMO, it all _Depends_.


LoL! Boo!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Gotta love thongs.
👍❤


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Shall we talk about the sexiness of men's undies?



Depends, are we talking about one's with the elastic still intact?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Luminous said:


> Depends, are we talking about one's with the elastic still intact?


How about the overly washed “white” ones that are now cream?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You mean underwear can wear out?

Just kidding 😉.

I can say I prefer more of a lose fit, not those underwear shorts types as a rule, because they don't have sufficient room. 

But there are a couple styles that work, W keeps me in good shape.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> How about the overly washed “white” ones that are now cream?


White underwear should be outlawed, period!


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

NO NO NO!! This whole fad reminds me of the 80s, shoulder pads, and those godawful Rocky Mountain jeans that the cowgirls wore in the 90's.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Do men ever buy their own underwear?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I admit, I was in my 30s before I had any non sports related colored underwear.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Do men ever buy their own underwear?


Ooh. Good question. I did when single.

I have always bought my own clothes, shoes, socks, suits, etc, but....W has generally bought the underwear. 

Maybe I'm a victim. Oh well, take me, I'm yours. 😂


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Do men ever buy their own underwear?


Yes, and rotate new for old regularly. Prefer the snug fit, instead of ones that are so loose it looks like you had an accident!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Put it this way, I actually see other humans about 1x/week at wally. That is it. I used to have standards, but that was when I had a partner. Now I will ride these old undies until there is nothing left. But I am getting ready to throw down big bucks on new power tools!!!!! Life goals as a bach means I no longer have to care what women think of my undies. 

However, I will admit my mom screwed me over early in life only buying me the whities. I was in my 20s before finally moving on and then finding the boxer brief. I hate briefs and I hate boxers. But the combo works great for me. 

The other big revelation was the wide waist band. They cost way too much but don't dig in. I like things high and tight.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> I like things high and tight.


Which is why I made this thread!!


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Which is why I made this thread!!


High and tight... That works for one sex only... 

Ouch


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Luminous said:


> High and tight... That works for one sex only...
> 
> Ouch


Men are the only ones who can wear high waisted underwear! You guys show off those curves! Rawwrrrr


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Men are the only ones who can wear high waisted underwear! You guys show off those curves! Rawwrrrr


And hit notes two octaves higher than normal...


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Do men ever buy their own underwear?


I just realized I haven't bought underwear in probably 15 years...


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

bobert said:


> I just realized I haven't bought underwear in probably 15 years...


I'm pretty sure there is a Jerry Seinfeld episode that starts with his stand up act, describing your exact circumstances...

Something about wearing them until they disintegrate before replacing


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like high waisted underwear. I wear bikini and hipsters most of the time. 

I used to wear thongs in my 20's to avoid underwear lines. I wear "invisible" bikini cut undies when I wear work pants, they work pretty well. 

My husband doesn't care about my underwear. He likes naked! Lol!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Luminous said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a Jerry Seinfeld episode that starts with his stand up act, describing your exact circumstances...
> 
> Something about wearing them until they disintegrate before replacing


I remember that episode. Though to clarify, I haven't been wearing the same underwear for 15 years! As soon as any of my clothes show signs of wear they magically disappear and the new and improved version shows up in my dresser/closet.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

bobert said:


> I remember that episode. Though to clarify, I haven't been wearing the same underwear for 15 years! As soon as any of my clothes show signs of wear they magically disappear and the new and improved version shows up in my dresser/closet.


Must be nice to be a man.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a pair of socks I bought in the 1970s that I still wear. I bought them at a grocery store and I bought one black pair and one red pair and they were probably the only socks I had at the time and I mostly wore the black ones which wore out about 10 years ago. The red ones are just fine. They are super comfortable. Nice stretchy soft knit. They don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow, the only clothes I have that old are some ties, and that group I just keep for nostalgia. 

One is the first tie I ever bought, worn when I started at a grocery store the day I turned 16.

Before that I was working in the fields summers, loading watermelons and cropping tobacco.

Since 13 yrs old.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Must be nice to be a man.


Not a day goes by that I'm not thankful for peeing standing up.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@Cletus My friend you're always spot on.

I hadn't heard this in a looong time, I laughed out loud when I read.

Thanks for the laugh!!👍👍👍


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I definitely have +10 year old workout shorts that I still use. No point in buying new ones.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

You know, here's a clothing tragedy. 

I had four or five pairs of Levi's from the 80s, that were the ultimate in comfort and broken in, faded just right, up until a couple of years ago.

But I'd put on some weight in 2010s, so the were stored until last couple yrs, gave them away in 2018.

Last year I hit the gym, dropped 60lbs, back to fighting weight, still there.

But I could now wear my old jeans, and some suits too, also given away, had to buy new wardrobe. 

I miss those clothes. 😕


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

the sexiest thing a woman can wear is something that makes HER feel sexy. The confidence projects so much more than the clothes themselves. I prefer lower rise panties on women myself, but if my wife wore high waisted panties and felt sexy...I would be all over it. 

I have said for years the same thing about bikini area shaving habits. I may have a preference, but the sexiest style of pubic hair is the one that makes the women feel sexy.....same goes for panties


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> Do men ever buy their own underwear?


Yes, spider.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> How about the overly washed “white” ones that are now cream?


Mrs. Conan demands boxer briefs.😉🤠


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


>


Oh God!😆🤠


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Redirect Notice


I'm a little thicker up top and my legs are s little bigger but you get the picture. This is what Mrs Conan likes but darker colors for me.😉🤠


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> I'm a little thicker up top and my legs are s little bigger but you get the picture. This is what Mrs Conan likes but darker colors for me.


I agree! Minus the white lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't stand high waisted clothing, it also hides the hourglass waist of my partner. We had to rebuy her wardrobe but do you know the challenge? Almost everything is high waisted for some reason!!! We had to order online for some pieces and one arrived like 2 months late. 🤦‍♂️

BUT, I am curious for myself if I wear high-waisted underwear or pants, if I raise my belt line to my tummy, will that push the fat from my beer gut down? I tried recently with my pants but that only resulted in propelling the belt button halfway across the room when it couldn't take anymore.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> BUT, I am curious for myself if I wear high-waisted underwear or pants, if I raise my belt line to my tummy, will that push the fat from my beer gut down? I tried recently with my pants but that only resulted in propelling the belt button halfway across


You'd probably be better off buying men's compression/shapewear shirts.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bobert said:


> You'd probably be better off buying men's compression/shapewear shirts.


WHAT? There's actually such a thing? 

Just googled, question is - does it work? I've never been this fat before.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> Do men ever buy their own underwear?


Once early in my relationship with my husband, we came upon a discount Jockey store. Of course, we had to go in. Then my husband called someone. I asked whom was he calling and he said his mother, since she knows what size underwear he wears.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> WHAT? There's actually such a thing?
> 
> Just googled, question is - does it work? I've never been this fat before.


Check out Power Body shirts. I bought some for the ex to help with his confidence when he packed on the pounds. I know that sounds snarky, but I was supportive at the time. They work well and sort of distribute your gut, but get sleeveless if you can, or you risk dislocating a shoulder.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Whenever my husband walks around the house with underwear that has a hole in the sweet spot, I look directly at it and ask "Are YOU talking to me?"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> Check out Power Body shirts. I bought some for the ex to help with his confidence when he packed on the pounds. I know that sounds snarky, but I was supportive at the time. They work well and sort of distribute your gut, but get sleeveless if you can, or you risk dislocating a shoulder.


But do they actually work or is the effect only while wearing it? Getting mixed opinions on Google.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> But do they actually work or is the effect only while wearing it? Getting mixed opinions on Google.


All those things are temporary cover up, like spanx. If you want permanent, you gotta work it, Boi _snaps ma fingers_


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> But do they actually work or is the effect only while wearing it? Getting mixed opinions on Google.


I don't have any personal experience with them but from what I've heard from a couple friends, they do help smooth things out. They won't make you lose weight, but it can give the illusion.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Im quite enjoying my weight these days except for one area, which you can guess! So rather not burn the fat that my ectomorphic self struggled to gain in my 20s! Lol


----------



## SeanRobertsc (7 d ago)

Men always like a minimum of fabric on a woman's body. But I'm sure no man will refuse to admire gorgeous women's lace underwear, even if it is a retro model


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Zombie thread from 2 years ago.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Cat 🐈 is using his avatar to deal with this Zombie Thread.


----------

